# Translator please



## decometals (Jan 14, 2022)

Can somebody please translate this for me to English? Thanks

"chingona, me admiro por que gracias a Dios no les falta nada a mis hijos, me admiro por pagar mis deudas y no solo efectivas si no tambien emotivas, me admiro por que siempre me va bien aun que me este cargando la verg* me admiro por que me deseen el mal a mi"


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

Translated it's something like: "motherf***r, i admire myself because thanks to God my children don't lack for anything, i admire myself for paying my debts, not just monetary but emotional, i admire myself because things always go well for me even though i might be putting up with a ton, i admire myself because others may wish me harm"


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

That was a very... ummm... polite translation of "cargando la verga".


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

kphoger said:


> That was a very... ummm... polite translation of "cargando la verga".


Thanks! Or, probably better would be "putting up with s**t", or translated literally "carrying the penis". I figured since she (he?) started with motherf***r, though, I'd try and tone it down some. 😝

Also, I think the "chingona" is probably more like "Booya yall, I'm a motherf***r", if the author is female. 😆


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder what the origin is of the passage in Spanish.


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder what the origin is of the passage in Spanish.


I think it comes from sailing, and is either a round pole or a perch on a mast that sailors sit on, from here: Wikipedia Verga (náutica).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure about that. we have the word la verge in French which means penis but the word comes from the XIII th century when a verge was a stick about 3 f long used to beat up animal or people as pumishement., it also was a measure about 3 f. long. so the navy probably called those poles used on ships verges because they were of the same shape as the measures or sticks used for punishment.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

citlali said:


> Not sure about that. we have the word la verge in French which means penis but the word comes from the XIII th century when a verge was a stick about 3 f long used to beat up animal or people as pumishement., it also was a measure about 3 f. long. so the navy probably called those poles used on ships verges because they were of the same shape as the measures or sticks used for punishment.


Of course in the Spanish expression it would come from the navy where carrying those wooden beams would have been very heavy ..and difficult..


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes, it is related to the word "vara", which means "stick" or "rod" or "staff". In centuries past, that word was used in Spain to refer to a measurement equal to one-eleventh of 9½ meters—that is, 34 inches, just shy of that same 3-foot measurement.

But I'm not so sure this is what |Isla Verde| meant by "origin of the passage". She's probably wondering where the text of the OP came from. And I'm guessing the answer to that is probably "Facebook".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LiamHidalgo said:


> I think it comes from sailing, and is either a round pole or a perch on a mast that sailors sit on, from here: Wikipedia Verga (náutica).


I was referring to the entire passage posted by the OP, not just that particular phrase.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was thinking that it sounded like some sort of a catechism for a gang.


----------

